# Stalkabout scarecrow



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

That's awesome! Do you have a video of it in action?


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic job! The mask reminds me of Sam from Trick'r'Treat! I love the chain as a belt too. I just snagged a giant hanging monster from walgreens for 14 bucks (it is normally 30 something!) and am planning on making it my big project for this year, transforming it from decoration into stalkabout. i hope it turns out half as good as yours!


----------



## DaveO (Oct 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

I do not have much very good video footage of it in action but I will see what I can do.
Thanks for the comments they are appreciated. I hope it shows everyone what is possible and I'm sure yours will be way better than mine. The chain belt gives the body appropriate scale which is what I was after. Too many of these stalkabouts are not to scale with heads too small for giant bodies. My aim was to avoid that.

Trouble is I need to work on the scare factor of mine... LED eyes and maybe a voice distorted for next year..!!


----------

